
What Problem Does Google Wave Solve? - nreece
http://www.steverubel.com/google-wave-rss-the-sequel-in-other-words-doa
======
tumult
_You can't spend any time on Twitter without geeks lusting after Google Wave.
Here's my quick take...it has as much chance catching on as RSS did._

So you mean, fantastically? (He doesn't)

What problem does Wave solve? What problem did email solve? You could already
send letters to people; so why would you need to do it electronically? In
fact, why send a letter to someone? You could just go to wherever they are and
tell them your message.

